# Reduced Adjective Clauses



## Dun+

*

1-* Sıfat oluşturmada ingilizcede *her fiil, ed veya ing takısı* alabilir mi? Yani her fiil sıfat olarak kullanılabilir mi?

*2-* Sıfat oluşturmada ingilizcede* herhangi bir fiil, hem ed hem de ing* takısını alabilir mi? (İkisi de sıfat olarak aynı anlamı verecek.)


----------



## Rallino

*-ing:* Her fiil _-ing_ alabilir. _-en/-an__/-mekte olan_ anlamları katar. Sıfat cümleciğini kısaltarak elde ederiz. Yalnız, fiil etken çatılı ve özne odaklı olmak zorundadır. "Who", "which" veya "that" ilgi zamirleri atılır ve fiile "-ing" eklenir.
Örnek: The board members *who took part in the discussions last Sunday *will prepare a report.
------> The board members *taking part in the discussions last Sunday *will prepare a report.

Örnek: Scientists have invented a device *which helps monitor the positions of stars.
**-----*> Scientists have invented a device *helping monitor the positions of stars.

**-ed: *Her fiil "-ed" alarak sıfat olmaz. Kısalttığınız cümle edilgen çatıda olmak zorunda; dolayısıyla, fiil geçişli bir fiil olmalı. Böyle bir fiille sıfat yaptığınız zaman kattığınız anlam: -ilmiş/-ilmiş olan/-ilmekte olan. Yine, "who", "which", "that" atılır, fiil bu sefer V3 (past participle) formuna sokulur.
Örnek: The employees *who/that are/have been treated badly at work *have the right to bring a suit against those treating them badly.
------> The employees *treated badly at work* have the right to bring a suit against those who treat them badly.

Örnek: The documents *which were written *last month have to be sent to the manager.
------> The documents *written* last month have to be sent to the manager.

_Eğer fiil progressive edilgen çatıdaysa, "being" yapısı atılmadan cümlede bırakılır.
_Örnek: The documents *which are being typed by the secretary *will be filed.
------> The documents *being typed* *by the secretary* will be fined.





> *2-* Sıfat oluşturmada ingilizcede* herhangi bir fiil, hem ed hem de ing* takısını alabilir mi? (İkisi de sıfat olarak aynı anlamı verecek.)


Hem -ed hem -ing aynı anlamı veremez.


----------



## Dun+

Toparlayacak olursak;

*1-* Her fiil -ing takısı alarak sıfat oluşturabilir.

*2-* Bazı fiiller -ed takısı alarak sıfat oluşturabilir ama bazı fiiller -ed takısı alamayarak sıfat oluşturamazlar.

*3-* Bazı fiiller (mesela *abdc* fiili  abdc-ing ve abdc-ed) sıfat oluşturmak için hem -ing hem de -ed takısı alabilir.Bu durumda anlam her zaman farklı olur.Asla aynı anlamı veremez.

Son olarak -ed takısıyla sıfat yapılamayan fiillerin bir ismi var mıdır gramerde? Yani bu tür fiillere ne deniyor?


----------



## Rallino

Dun+ said:


> Toparlayacak olursak;
> 
> *1-* Her fiil -ing takısı alarak sıfat oluşturabilir.
> 
> *2-* Bazı fiiller -ed takısı alarak sıfat oluşturabilir ama bazı fiiller -ed takısı alamayarak sıfat oluşturamazlar.





> *3-* Bazı fiiller (mesela *abdc* fiili  abdc-ing ve abdc-ed) sıfat oluşturmak için hem -ing hem de -ed takısı alabilir.Bu durumda anlam her zaman farklı olur.Asla aynı anlamı veremez.


 Doğru. 
_X-ing_ = X-en/X-mekte olan
_X-ed = _X-ilmiş/X-ilen



> Son olarak -ed takısıyla sıfat yapılamayan fiillerin bir ismi var mıdır gramerde? Yani bu tür fiillere ne deniyor?


 Bir fiilin -ed takısıyla sıfat yapabilmesi demek edilgen (passive) olabiliyor demek.
 Bir fiilin edilgen (passive) olabilmesi demek nesne (object) alabiliyor (_neyi? / kimi? sorusunu sormak mantıklı geliyor_) demek.
 Biz nesne alan fiillere geçişli (transitive) fiiller diyoruz.

 Eğer bir fiil -ed takısı alamıyorsa, edilgen olamıyordur = nesne alamıyordur = geçişsizdir (intransitive).


----------



## Dun+

En son olarak formüle edecek olursam:*

1-* Nesne alan fiiller her zaman -ed takısıyla sıfat oluşturabilirler.

*2-* Nesne alamayan fiiller hiçbir zaman -ed takısı alarak sıfat oluşturamazlar.

*3-* Nesne alsın veya almasın her fiil her zaman -ing takısı alarak sıfat oluşturabilir. Yalnız her zaman etken çatıda ve özne odaklı olması gereklidir.

Eğer doğruysa konu anlaşılmıştır.


----------



## Rallino

Bana, doğru gibi gözüküyor.


----------



## Dun+

Teşekkürler


----------



## proceed

*3-* Nesne alsın veya almasın her fiil her zaman -ing takısı alarak sıfat oluşturabilir. Yalnız her zaman etken çatıda ve özne odaklı olması gereklidir.

durum fiillerinde yapılan sıfatlarda bazen fiille yakın anlam içermeyebiliyor.
want - wanting


----------



## Rallino

Sizce nasıl bir anlam değişikliği oluyor?


----------



## proceed

bazı durum fiilleri demek daha uygun.
protect ,korumak ,protecting(protective) koruyucu
want istemek, wanting yoksun

Yani daha doğrusu adjective clause yaparken dediğiniz geçerli ama normal sıfat olarak kullanmak istersek bu pek geçerli olmuyor.Çünkü bazı sıfatlar ing yerine özel formlarla elde ediliyor

protective precautions

protecting  precautions 

arasındaki fark gibi.

Gerçi tüm bunları yazdıktan sonra başlığı yeni dikkat etmem beni hüsrana uğratsa da en azından bir bilgi vermeye çalıştım


----------

